# Game 61: Magic @ Heat (3/3 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, March 3, 2011 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mike Bibby
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beginning of a tough 3 games in 4 night stretch with @SA tomorrow and Chicago on Sunday.

Got Bibby off the bench in this one. He wasnt able to practice today and I doubt they'd start him right away.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lets do this!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Stan Van Gundy is a fat disgrace.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade off to a nice start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Bosh on the fastbreak


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet and1 by Lebron while falling to the ground!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh needs to wear his big boy pants today. 

That was a sick and 1 by Lebron.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Should be a fun game throughout. Big 3 playing well for Miami. D12/'Meer/J-Rich playing well for Orlando.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that Mario 3 was all the way in and came out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-22 Miami after 1

Lebron has his J going early tonight. Always a good sign.

Lets hope Wade and Bosh can keep this up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is on fire again. He must really hate Otis Smith.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby missed his first trey.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade with the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has his J going tonight as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Joel

nice find by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel with the catch n stuff!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Joel with the catch n stuff!


All clean too  

Always gotta mention that with Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1 off the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

another and1 by Wade!

Wade and Lebron are focused right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Now WAAADE is on fiyah!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lead was 16. Now down to 11.

Hopefully we finally become consistent tonight and not have those huge droughts that get the opponents back in the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick turnaround by Lebron

Lebron and Wade are in a freaking zone


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good start from Wade and Lebron. Want to see focus the whole game though. We've seen this before.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Miller

Sweet


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jeez, when Miami is firing on all cylinders like this, they're ridiculous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So is Dwight gonna play the full 48 again against us on the 1st night of a back to back? Same happened last time. Guess they really wanna beat us :whoknows:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is kinda sick to watch. Hope we keep it up. Love having Bibby in the corner instead of Chalmers.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> So is Dwight gonna play the full 48 again against us on the 1st night of a back to back?


He went out a little bit, but I imagine now he can't come out. Dampier is doing great on him again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Must have been a quick break


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Anderson alone is keeping the Magic close.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike didnt want to mess up his %. Too bad :laugh:

63-45 at the half

Wade with 24 and Lebron with 23. Great half.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Interesting that Lebron brought up how good a screener of the ball Mike Bibby is. I noticed that too. Weird in all of the things written about Bibby, that's the first I've heard that mentioned. Kinda shows Lebron's appreciation for the little things by his teammates.

I just hope Lebron and Wade keep attacking in the second half. THere is literally no one on Orlando who can stop them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the wide open dunk

Great start to the 3rd. Keep the focus and intensity up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yep focus. Keep the turnovers low. Get good possesssions every time down, and we can do this. We also need to keep rebounding, and rotating to shooters.

Kinda feel bad for Howard out there. It's like he's got 6 guys on him tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And here we go again with the Heat looking awful on offense and allowing the Magic to cut the lead to 17.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just dont understand how the Heat continually do this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And here goes Kevin Harlan talking about our crowd again..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

80-71 after 3

This team just cant play with a big lead. Its crazy how many times this has happened this season.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And we had one of our notorious lapses and let the Magic right back in the game. Frustrating because it was all on free throw misses by good shooters, and turnovers. As well as sloppy rotations on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course, we're struggling on offense, and Wade starts missing from the line...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys should be happy that Orlando keeps turning the ball over.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow @ Jason Richardson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

two times in a row, Wade loses Richardson in transition, twice he's been burned for a 3.

When Wade struggles, the Heat struggle.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now we're down. So frustrating.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HOLY ****! Orlando is ON FIRE from 3-point range. My goodness!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wide open 3's. Orlando is hitting them, but they're all wide open.

This team is so frustrating to watch. I wonder how many games we've lost where we were up 20?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

No one knows what to do or where to go on offense. Pathetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

40-9 run by the Magic...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And now Miami's the one turning it over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our 3pt shooters cant hit 3's anymore


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade now 0-5 in the 2nd half..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That 3 game stretch Mario went on after the all star break is a distant memory now...

big and1 by Damp.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Did wade actually passed the ball when the defence collpased on him instead of forcing the shot? Shocking


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp has taken over


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, just no luck at all.

Of course, Bosh was flailing around the floor like a little bitch :nonono:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So who gets the ball this time in a close game? Can't be LeBron again, can it?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, just no luck at all.
> 
> Of course, Bosh was flailing around the floor like a little bitch :nonono:


Lol i noticed that too. Though howard has gotten away with a couple of fouls this qt.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

No excuse to be in this predicament. Until we learn how to play half court offense, were arent going far.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Well....everyone got a chance on that one...I think I hate this team lol


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

This team just cannot hold onto a lead regardless of how big


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crazy. LeBron/Wade disappeared in the 2nd half. Highly unusual.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose

Probably surpasses the Jazz game in terms of frustration. 

So up 16 to the Knicks and lose and now up 24 and lose. Both at home as well. Unbelievable.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We. Are. ****ed. Well and truly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basel said:


> Crazy. LeBron/Wade disappeared in the 2nd half. Highly unusual.


Heat losing a big 1st half lead: Increasingly becoming the norm.

And I'm on the Adam Bosh bashing bandwagon now. Im tired of watching him. Its getting to the point where everything he does is becoming annoying for me.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

They will probably beat both Bulls and Spurs to make up for this loss.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

Strange how everything seemed to go wrong. But when it keeps happening over and over and over again you have to wonder where the finger points.

Is it at Lebron for being too passive in the 2nd half? Is it at Wade for missing FTs and open jumpers in the 2nd half? Is it at Mario Chalmers and Mike Bibby for missing wide-open three-pointers while their Magic counterparts make them? Is it at Bosh for showing yet again that he is a fraud? Or in the end does the finger point at Spoelstra, because well-coached teams do not blow big leads repeatedly when they have this much talent.

So disgusted at this team. Shameful. I think Wade and Lebron are now worse playing together in clutch situations because both alternate between too passive and aggressive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Also, how many times have we ended up with a 3pt shot from Bosh at the end of the game? Its happened about 5 or 6 times now. 

Its either a Bosh 3 or a Lebron heave in last second shots. Spo cant really draw up something better?

This team will end up with either the 1st or 2nd best record in team history, yet is quickly becoming the most frustrating season to watch of them all.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Also, how many times have we ended up with a 3pt shot from Bosh at the end of the game? Its happened about 5 or 6 times now.
> 
> Its either a Bosh 3 or a Lebron heave in last second shots. Spo cant really draw up something better?
> 
> This team will end up with either the 1st or 2nd best record in team history, yet is quickly becoming the most frustrating season to watch of them all.


Because they lost games they should not, they go through horrible cold stretches (really? 33 points in the 2nd half to ORLANDO?), and all three of the Big 3 have been disappointing in their own way. Forget the supporting cast, as good as they have been on average in the big games everyone on this team is accountable.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Shouldn't have cut Carolos.

:flay:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I have only a few things to say

1) Bosh is a complete piece of ****. If he had shown half as much aggression in the game as he did slamming the ball afterwards we might have won. He isn't the same player he was earlier in the year on offense. He's completely stopped driving to the hoop. That pumpfake is long gone.

2) When a team loses its head over and over and over again, its a coaching problem. Spo might have the perfect message, but if he can't deliver it effectively to his players then he is lost.

3) Thank god there is another game tomorrow against a tough opponent.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Spo said it was designed for Wade but he got doubled or something...

Whatever tho, this was a terrible loss. We can't seem to keep a lead. It's the same thing every night it seems like. 

And I admit it, Chris Bosh is soft like butter. That play at the end of the game where he got eaten up by Dwight and then cried to the ref for a foul... epitome of his pussiness. Really frustrating to watch us collapse over and over again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

my god...funny thing is i knew this would happen in the first half. we are a pendulum team, and the further it swings to one side, the further and faster it swings to the other. so predictable. kenny smith actually made a good point at halftime. all of our O comes from broken plays, isos, skirmish, or something unconventional, which can either be hard to hold up or easy to stop. tonite it wound up becoming both. i dont even really know where to begin placing blame...im more ashamed than i was during 15-67. these guys dont seem to mind humiliating themselves largescale. (p.s. im trading bosh for kevin love, lamarcus aldridge, al horford...****...maybe even andray blatche. dude is softer than i even thought, and is useless when his j is dry.)


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

Bosh slamming the ball at the end gave me some laughs.

Do you think he even realizes how soft he has been playing?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

doesnt seem so by how he talks. im done trying with him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> my god...funny thing is i knew this would happen in the first half. we are a pendulum team, and the further it swings to one side, the further and faster it swings to the other. so predictable. kenny smith actually made a good point at halftime. all of our O comes from broken plays, isos, skirmish, or something unconventional, which can either be hard to hold up or easy to stop. tonite it wound up becoming both. i dont even really know where to begin placing blame...im more ashamed than i was during 15-67. these guys dont seem to mind humiliating themselves largescale. (p.s. im trading bosh for *kevin love, lamarcus aldridge, al horford*...****...maybe even andray blatche. dude is softer than i even thought, and is useless when his j is dry.)


Before the season, those teams would have killed for a swap of Bosh. Now, I have no idea how much his stock has dropped.

Just watched the video of the rebounds after Q-Rich missed the 3 and Lebron blocked Anderson. Its embarrassing to see how easily Dwight flicked Bosh to the ground, twice in a row.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Maybe this is the loss that finally wakes up Bosh?

hahaha who am I kidding?

This is all a mess. I don't envy Spoelstra right now trying to sort this out.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Job said:


> They will probably beat both Bulls and Spurs to make up for this loss.


Or lose them both to further down the spiral.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Rewatched the game...we just fell apart and lost focus late.

Wade bitching to the refs and not getting back leaving JRich to outrun him to his spots and nail a 3, twice. 

When the game was tied at 82, we had 2 turnovers, an offensive foul and a 3 seconds, just bonehead bonehead mistakes..and you guessed it Mario was responsible for 2 of those. smh. In the mean time, we got caught on rotations on shooters and jameer had a nice tough finish...

Just not focused, mentally tough, mistake free basketball

This was the game more than our terrible offense or Bosh's softness.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I just don't understand how a team with so many great players can consistently lose focus like this. I feel like Riley has one speech in him for this year and is just waiting for the right time to have that talk with them. It might have to be after tonight's game.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

Saw the boxscore this morning. Chalmers 2-11, Bosh 5-15.

Just out of curiousity, do people feel Wade was more likeable from 2003-2006? He bitched much less and seemed to go about his business in a more professional manner. Jacked up less threes and heatchecks as well.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Well he DID win us a championship in 06


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I just hate that he has been burned dozens of times now when he complains about a call and doesnt get back on D. Riley would most likely chew his ass out. I dont know if Spo would ever have the guts to do that.

And hopefully our "shooters" are getting all their misses out now and start getting hot soon and for the playoffs. You'd think a team with JJ, Miller, House, Mario, and now Bibby would be able to have a couple of them take turns getting hot from outside. Instead, with the exception of Bibby who just got here, they've all gone cold on wide open 3's the past couple of weeks. 

That stretch where Mike and Eddie were hot from 3 seems like years ago now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Shooters are definitely cold and it isn't helping. That one play in the third where Miller missed a three and Orlando ran back and hit one was a 6 point swing. It went from potentially 69-60 to 66-63. Little things like are just not going our way right now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't get why our shooters have ALL started missing. They are all good 3 point shooters for their careers. They are all wide open. But they can't hit for ****. Why? It is frustrating and it's been a few months now.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> I don't get why our shooters have ALL started missing. They are all good 3 point shooters for their careers. They are all wide open. But they can't hit for ****. Why? It is frustrating and it's been a few months now.


Believe it or not that's NBA. It's become a cliche to say these days but it's a long season. They're all still shooting a good % from deep, MM, JJ, House are all at or near 40% from deep, Mario, who isn't in their class, as a shooter is shooting basically his avg 35%...

The frustrating and strange part is that they've gone cold at the same time in this last stretch, but that can happen in such a 82 game season. Don't worry they'll get back to hitting their shots. Numbers don't lie (No Yo Gotti).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Rather Unique said:


> Believe it or not that's NBA. It's become a cliche to say these days but it's a long season. They're all still shooting a good % from deep, MM, JJ, House are all at or near 40% from deep, Mario, who isn't in their class, as a shooter is shooting basically his avg 35%...
> 
> The frustrating and strange part is that they've gone cold at the same time in this last stretch, but that can happen in such a 82 game season. Don't worry they'll get back to hitting their shots. Numbers don't lie (No Yo Gotti).


Hopefully this means they'll all get hot at the same time, and that time will be the playoffs. Really though if just one or two of those guys becomes knock down, we're going to **** teams up.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

sMaK said:


> Well he DID win us a championship in 06


And I love him for it. I still love him, he is my favorite Heat player of all-time. Does not buy him immunity from criticism. Stop whining after every missed shot looking for a foul. It is ok, you are human and sometimes you DO miss without getting fouled. Get back on defense and guard Ray Allen, Jason Richardson, Luol Deng, or whatever player is running down the other way open for a bucket. 

One thing I do appreciate about Lebron versus Wade after watching both this season. Lebron is fast enough to get back on defense even when he stops to whine to the refs.



futuristxen said:


> I don't get why our shooters have ALL started missing. They are all good 3 point shooters for their careers. They are all wide open. But they can't hit for ****. Why? It is frustrating and it's been a few months now.





Rather Unique said:


> Believe it or not that's NBA. It's become a cliche to say these days but it's a long season. They're all still shooting a good % from deep, MM, JJ, House are all at or near 40% from deep, Mario, who isn't in their class, as a shooter is shooting basically his avg 35%...
> 
> The frustrating and strange part is that they've gone cold at the same time in this last stretch, but that can happen in such a 82 game season. Don't worry they'll get back to hitting their shots. Numbers don't lie (No Yo Gotti).


The most frustrating part is that the shooters are all on the same cycle. It is like women in the same house sharing their periods or something. Against the bad teams they tend to shoot great together. Against the good teams they all suck. Every game is close, meaning that if ONE of them could catch fire the Heat would probably win. FML


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We're playing possum for the playoffs..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont even know where to start with this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont. Its a day later and we're down 12 at the half tonight. Move on


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I didnt know the score cause I was in a training day, then I get a text from a mate saying:

"Miami, more like Chokeami"

Thats when I was like


----------

